# Stimson question



## Trewin (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a stimsons python about 18 months old. he is 60cm feeding on weanling mice, Does he need a heat mat and a ceramic heat emitter or just the ceramic heat? He currently has a heat emitter and the cage does have a built in heat mat but I'm not sure it works. Just wondering thanks.


----------



## Wally (Aug 29, 2015)

Certainly doesn't need both. And for efficiency, heat mat would be my preference. Not hard to see if works or not, just plug it in. An infrared temp gun will tell you what temps the mat is achieving.


----------



## Trewin (Aug 29, 2015)

ok thanks. i did all research before getting it but i just read an article saying otherwise, got me worried


----------



## Wallo (Aug 29, 2015)

also best to use a thermostat on the heat mat - ive seen what happens without it and it could have burnt the house down


----------

